# Гравитационные (инверсионные) ботинки



## Игорь (4 Фев 2010)

Всем доброго времени суток.
Недавно знакомый посоветовал такую вещь как гравитационные ботинки.
Это такие ботинки, которые плотно крепятся на ноги и благодаря которым можно висеть на перекладине вниз головой (качать пресс, расслаблять мышцы...).

Вот такая вот реклама на сайте производителя (до конца можно не читать. и так всё понятно ):Сам вопрос по этому поводу собственно в самом низу. ))





> Людям, которые много ходят, стоят или сидят, а также, занимаются спортом и тренировками с силовыми нагрузками просто необходимо расслаблять свои мышцы и давать отдых своему позвоночнику. При этом, важно, чтобы это было простое, эффективное и современное средство, при использовании которого вы забудете о боли в спине и максимально расслабите свои мышцы после занятий аэробикой или долгой ходьбы. Вам на помощь придут гравитационные ботинки.
> Гравитационные ботинки были разработаны для того, чтобы добиться правильного выравнивания, для разгрузки спины на турнике. За счет этого вы сможете заниматься инверсией, не создавая дополнительную нагрузку на ваш позвоночник.
> Только гравитационные ботинки из кожи обладают такими качествами как необыкновенная легкость, гибкость и прочность материала, помноженные на долговечность и непревзойденный комфорт во время инверсии. Двойные пряжки с застежками снабжены системой двойного защелкивания для дополнительной безопасности. Гравитационные ботинки изготовлены из натуральной кожи, которая используется для протезных частей. Очень крепкий и надежный материал, экологически чистый, который гарантирует эластичность и удобство в носке. Мягкая прокладка из пеноматериала толщиной 1,6 см обеспечивает максимальный комфорт при минимальной инверсии.
> Всего несколько минут такой тренировки в день – и вы забудете о боли в спине и судорогах, вызванных перенапряжением мышц, растяните свой позвоночник и приобретете невероятную гибкость
> ...


Не вредно ли это занятие? естественно, что висеть нужно в разумных пределах и постепенно.
НО в ОБЩЕМ это занятие может оказывать какую-либо пользу ?
Что Вы думаете по этому поводу?
Заранее большое спасибо за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2010)

В ОООБЩЕЕЕМ, может.

Посмотрите вот здесь, авторы методики предлагают вот такие показания. Учтите, что это гораздо более щадящая методика.

Примерно 20 лет назад в медицине возникло целое направление, получившее название аутогравитационной терапии, т.е. терапии с использованием веса человека. Наиболее известные из этой группы устройства:
- немецкие матрацы системы Детензор;
- российские Орторелакс и аутогравитационные кушетки Костанбаева.

Их принципиальным отличием от других систем являются возможность равномерного растяжения всех отделов позвоночника. 

*Показания к применению с профилактической целью:*
- люди, проводящие за компьютером более 2-х часов в день
- люди, проводящие за рулем более 2- х часов в день 
- профессиональные спортсмены 
- постоянные занятия на силовых тренажерах 
- профессии, связанные с постоянной статической позой (сварщики, швеи и т. д.) 
- школьники ( если Вы заметили, что у Вашего ребенка появилось изменение осанки и одно плечо стало выше другого обратитесь к врачу) 
- неподвижный образ жизни 
- постоянные занятия с вертикальной нагрузкой (например, аэробика) 

*Показания к применению с лечебной целью:  * 

- Заболевания позвоночника связанные с уменьшением расстояния между позвонками (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, межпозвонковые грыжи дисков) 
- Рефлекторные синдромы (люмбаго, люмбалгия, люмбоишиалгия, межрёберная невралгия, торакалгия, цервикаго,цервикалгия, цервикобрахиалгия) 
- Сколиоз и кифоз позвоночника 
- Спондилёз  
- Спондилолистез 
- Реабилитация после оперативного вмешательства на позвоночнике 
- Реабилитация компрессионных переломов позвоночника  
- Вспомогательный метод лечения при болезни Бехтерева


----------



## Миша Пономарев (16 Мар 2010)

и при грыжах даже хорошо? думаю только хуже будет..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2010)

Все очень относительно.
И при грыжаж можно, только постепенно и по немногу, и вовремя по срокам.


----------



## Марина Рябко (17 Мар 2010)

Как альтернатива гравитационным ботинкам может быть Инверсионный стол Kettler Apollo

(правда он более громоздкий, чем ботинки, и стоит, наверное, дороже. Но я думаю, вещь неплохая. Как говорится, в хозяйстве может пригодиться good).
Еще этот тренажер можно использовать тем, у кого проблемы с венами - для оттока крови из нижних конечностей.


----------



## MissSnow (18 Мар 2010)

Разве есть разница в эффекте от виса вниз головой и на руках? Я с детства любила висеть на руках, и до сих пор на шведской стенке снимаю перегруз на позвоночник. Про ботинки слышала, но мне кажется, это очередной сбор денег


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2010)

Разница есть, прежде всего в технике и в весе.


----------



## Little God (25 Мар 2010)

Насколько я понимаю, это примерно как печатать на печатной машинке или с помощью компьютера. Сравнили, что называется, хм...  Знакомая висит иногда - говорит, есть эффект. Можно ли ими пользоваться без назначения врача?


----------



## Александр Щ. (19 Май 2012)

Скажите своё мнение на счёт таких ботинок.

Действительно ли они положительно влияют на позвоночник, как там написано, или это бред?


----------



## abelar (19 Май 2012)

Они определенно как-то влияют. Только никто не знает как. Обычно, аффторы подобных гаджетов не успевают дождаться статистических данных по их использованию и сваливают за кордон.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Май 2012)

Это просто чудо!!! Спасибо за новый экспонат для моей коллекции способов развода.


----------



## Александр Щ. (19 Май 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Они определенно как-то влияют. Только никто не знает как. Обычно, аффторы подобных гаджетов не успевают дождаться статистических данных по их использованию и сваливают за кордон.


Этот гэджет придумали в 1980 годах в Америке ) кстати вашим коллегой мануальным терапевтом Робертом Мартином. Вот тут рассказано про так называемую инверсионную терапию


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (20 Май 2012)

Александр Щ. написал(а):


> Этот гэджет придумали в 1980 годах в Америке ) кстати вашим коллегой мануальным терапевтом Робертом Мартином. Вот тут рассказано про так называемую инверсионную терапию


Спасибо за ссылку, посмеялся.
Ни слова о научных исследованиях


----------



## Александр Щ. (20 Май 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Спасибо за ссылку, посмеялся.
> Ни слова о научных исследованиях


После нескольких лет исследований Школа Физической Культуры Армии США (US Army Physical Fitness School) включила инверсионные тренинги в программу обучения по всему миру.

Этого не достаточно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Май 2012)

Александр Щ. написал(а):


> Этого не достаточно?


 
Нет конечно, в Штатах применяют в армии к здоровым дибилам, у которых проблемы только с Ай Кю. А с позвоночником у них все гуд.


----------



## Александр Щ. (23 Май 2012)

Из всего этого я понял что покупать эти ботинки без консультации с врачом нельзя.
Спасибо что помогли с вопросом.


----------



## aav239 (15 Фев 2014)

Любой мануальный врач делает вытяжение позвоничника при массаже в мануальной терапии (это когда вы лежите на кушетке, он вытягивает за ноги в то время , когда Вы держитесь руками за край кушетки и стараетесь подтянуться руками лежа на животе). Так что ботинки в Этом случае будут играть такую же роль.
Один мужчина писал что он преодалел боль с помощью такого гаджета буквально через пару недель.
он висел по 5 мин. перед сном каждый день.
Лично я куплю, проверю.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Фев 2014)

aav239 написал(а):


> Любой мануальный врач делает вытяжение позвоничника при массаже в мануальной терапии (это когда вы лежите на кушетке, он вытягивает за ноги в то время , когда Вы держитесь руками за край кушетки и стараетесь подтянуться руками лежа на животе). Так что ботинки в Этом случае будут играть такую же роль.
> Один мужчина писал что он преодалел боль с помощью такого гаджета буквально через пару недель.
> он висел по 5 мин. перед сном каждый день.
> Лично я куплю, проверю.


Хм, а я вот не делаю. Так что пишите так: "Любой мануальный терапевт, кроме Черепанова, ..." и далее по тексту


----------



## Сергей .. (16 Фев 2014)

Я когда то сам заинтересовался очень этими ботинками в стадии обострения. Очень хотел купить. Потом подумал что куплю позже, как немного станет легче. Надо же как то на турник влезть сначала, потом ноги нужно опрокинуть))). Ну а когда стало все  хорошо , я о них даже и не вспоминал, вот тему увидел, вспомнил))


----------



## uyrevich (18 Апр 2018)

Доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Это просто чудо!!! Спасибо за новый экспонат для моей коллекции способов развода.





Доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Спасибо за ссылку, посмеялся.
> Ни слова о научных исследованиях


Здравствуйте!
зря смеетесь,ботинки реально помогают,2 года назад удалили межпозвоночную грыжу в поясничном отделе,но боли в ногах полностью не ушли и вот осенью заказал такие ботинки,через 1,5-2 недели я забыл,что такое тянущие боли и мурашки в области голено стопа
использовал ботинки 2 раза в сутки в первой половине дня(после зарядки) и вечером,но не просто висел вниз головой,а делал упражнения,скручивания,прогибы назад и пресс
всем кто мучается со спиной,очень рекомендую эти ботинки


Александр Щ. написал(а):


> Скажите своё мнение на счёт таких ботинок.
> Действительно ли они положительно влияют на позвоночник, как там написано, или это бред?


действительно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

uyrevich написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> зря смеетесь,ботинки реально помогают,2 года назад удалили межпозвоночную грыжу в поясничном отделе,но боли в ногах полностью не ушли и вот осенью заказал такие ботинки,через 1,5-2 недели я забыл,что такое тянущие боли и мурашки в области голено стопа
> использовал ботинки 2 раза в сутки в первой половине дня(после зарядки) и вечером,но не просто висел вниз головой,а делал упражнения,скручивания,прогибы назад и пресс
> всем кто мучается со спиной,очень рекомендую эти ботинки
> ...


То есть для Вас это положительно.
Вы уверены, что это полезно для всех?


----------



## uyrevich (19 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть для Вас это положительно.
> Вы уверены, что это полезно для всех?


возможно имеются противопоказания,так же я понимаю то,что инверсионные ботинки забирают хлеб у псевдо-лекарей,которые предлагают свои методики по лечению опорно-двигательного
я по месту жительства посетил физ оздоровительный центр бубновского,аферисты еще те,до операции меня довели
кстати оперировался в новосибирске и там врач сказал то,что вис на руках,не так эфективен,как вис в низ головой из за разницы в весе нижней и верхней части тела


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

А ответ на вопрос?

Учииывая вашу некритичность к ситуации, складывается мнение, что вы торговец ботинками!

Проблема не в том, что и как помогло вам, а что и как не помогло другим!
Почему такой простой способ лечения не нашёл себе места в народной медицине?
Не задумывались?


----------



## uyrevich (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вы видите то,что я тут кому то предложил данные ботинки?
у меня тоже сложилось мнение,но о нём молчу,так как предположения остаются предположениями и не всегда их стоит озвучивать
все мои слова,написанные тут,я не от кого то услышал,всё проверено на себе лично


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Вот и хорошо.
только не надо все развешивать ярлыки и называть всех аферистами.
Как видите легко все повернуть и на вас.

И тот же вопрос:
То есть для Вас это положительно.
Вы уверены, что это полезно для всех?


----------



## uyrevich (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, не для всех,но для многих
а клиника это самый легкий путь для ленивых,которым лень самим заниматься собой
ну и для тяжело больных конечно же...
пс. про аферистов не в ваш адрес было,но вы сами почему то на себя одеяло потянули


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Не люблю, когда во всем обвиняют медицину.
Не встречал ни одного адекватного мастера по машинам (по моему мнению), но никогда не напишу, что они аферисты, поскольку понимаю в этом еще меньше чем они.
А про медицину  все и все знают.
В этом вся разница.

Вам помогло.
А у меня на приеме уже в этом году пациент, с жутчайшим обострение после виса на турнике вниз головой.
Так он матом ругается на инструктора.
Сорвал компенсацию в пораженном сегменте, расшевелил его и полтора месяца на новое лечение
Не все что полезно Вам, полезно другим.

И второй вопрос:
Почему такой простой способ лечения не нашёл себе места в народной медицине?
Не задумывались?


----------



## uyrevich (19 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я уже понял,что сейчас куча вопросов и доводов против будет
а для чего мне над этим задумываться,мне ботинки принесли положительный результат,я доволен и рад)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Так и я рад за Вас!
А как сделать чтобы всем было так же хорошо?
Даже очень просто.
Напишите не как, что-то абсолютное, а как вариант действий.
Обратите внимание, как врачи пишут: надо попробовать, есть варианты, начните понемногу.
А по вашему написанному- висите и все пройдёт, а все остальное - обман и все аферисты.
Интернет сейчас больше телевизора действует на психику. Все начинают пробовать. Потом с обострением к врачу. Морально это Вас не коснётся, они не придут к Вам с вопросом, но поверьте «достанет».
Прибавляете - мое частное мнение, мой личный опыт. Имхо.
И будет Вам счастье!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (24 Апр 2018)

uyrevich написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> зря смеетесь,ботинки реально помогают,2 года назад удалили межпозвоночную грыжу в поясничном отделе,но боли в ногах полностью не ушли и вот осенью заказал такие ботинки,через 1,5-2 недели я забыл,что такое тянущие боли и мурашки в области голено стопа
> использовал ботинки 2 раза в сутки в первой половине дня(после зарядки) и вечером,но не просто висел вниз головой,а делал упражнения,скручивания,прогибы назад и пресс
> всем кто мучается со спиной,очень рекомендую эти ботинки
> ...


Упражнения помогают, никто не спорит с этим.


----------



## Kapacb (7 Авг 2020)

Хотел задать вопрос в тему «ботинок»
Я грыжевик профессионал со стажем) с 2017 живу с этим, с тех пор качество жизни, как говорится сильно упало(
В этом году уже два обострения, вот сейчас опять колюсь
Вроде занимаюсь лфк, лыжи много, велосипед (шоссе)очень много- 200 км в неделю в среднем и тем не менее не отпускает недуг- 8мм л5с1 по мрт на этой неделе, но сказали что в сравнении с 2018 динамики нет никуда.
Так вот на заре лечений я купил себе инверсионный стол, мне кажется это приспособление вполне подходит для вытяжки, поскольку процесс переворота происходит достаточно просто- исключает дополнительные травмы при кульбитах в случае применения ботинок , а самое важное что можно плавно регулировать наклон стола от небольшого до полностью головой вниз, тем самым дозировать вытяжение. Честно говоря давно на нём не висел, но действительно он очень расслабляет и это реально приятное занятие для позвоночника, когда привыкнешь к приливу крови в голову. 
Но меня всё время мучает вопрос- можно ли висеть в период обострения? Это вытяжение усугубляет или помогает? И вообще вопрос к докторам, есть ли смысл от использования такого стола, если начать этим пользоваться на постоянной основе, сначала аккуратно, потом увеличивая угол/время?
Спасибо


----------

